# How to play European DVD's in Canada?



## Lene (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi all
Just moved here from Europe so we have some European DVD's we want to play here. Does anybody know how to?? The region free DVD players seem very expensive so was looking for an alternative....any advice??
Cheers,


----------



## soozyq (Jan 25, 2010)

If you have a laptop they will play on that as a quick fix.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Lene said:


> Hi all
> Just moved here from Europe so we have some European DVD's we want to play here. Does anybody know how to?? The region free DVD players seem very expensive so was looking for an alternative....any advice??
> Cheers,


Believe it or not but there are region free DVD players in Walmart for between $40 and $60. I don't know the model names but they're there.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Go to Amazon.ca: Online shopping for Canadians - books, electronics, music, DVDs, software, video games & more, and search for 'region free dvd player' in Electronics. Plenty of choice! (and reviews)


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

It's a 3 step process:

1. Visit a few stores and Jot down some DVD make and model No's;

2. Check out this site for the crack codes.

3. Go back and buy the machine you want.

Wal-mart is selling a Seiki BD660 Blu-Ray player for $88 which can be hacked to play UK DVDs and Blu-Rays. I bought one (as with the exchange rate the prices on Amazon.co.uk are well cheap) and it works well.


----------

